# What is this?



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I can order this Piranha from a place here in sweden but what is it?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

not sure but looks mean. I'd say its a Serra (sp?) and order it if you want a solitary fish and have a tank 75g+.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Its definitely a serra species. You'll have better luck in the ID section. Try posting there.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Its definitely a serra species. You'll have better luck in the ID section. Try posting there.


 Ok thx didnt know that there was a ID section....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow that is realllllllyyyyy good looking! Look at the spots it has on its body?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Unidentified Spilopleura


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to ID.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pygoprist? My guess is a dent. (Just a guess)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, your all wrong. That's a photo from George Fear and I did an ID on it some time back. It is a good representative of Serrasalmus (Pristobrycon hollandi).


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'd say Serrasalmus hollandi

*edit* Damn Frank , you're fast.lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on May 25 2004, 02:33 PM
> I'd say Serrasalmus hollandi
> 
> *edit* Damn Frank , you're fast.lol


It helps when you do the original ID.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > winkyee Posted on May 25 2004, 02:33 PM
> > I'd say Serrasalmus hollandi
> >
> > *edit* Damn Frank , you're fast.lol
> ...


 hehehe
I hit reply and went to your page for the link.








the picture even matches the one on your page.lol


----------

